# مواضيع Safety



## HSE Manager (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بما اني جديد في هذا المنتدى المفيد جدا وهذا اول طلب لي 

اتمنى اني الاقي المساعدة الكافية منكم....لان خبرتكم ما شاء الله كبيرة 

اتمنى اني الاقي مواضيع Safety بالانجليزي 

حتى لو اني اضيف عليها بعض التعديلات 

والمواضيع تكون في office safety

وشكرا لكم


----------



## HSE Manager (10 فبراير 2009)

واهم شيء ان الموضوع يكون بالانجليزي 

عشان ارسله بال***** لجميع الموظفين


----------



## sayed00 (10 فبراير 2009)

اخى الكريم

شوف الموضوع التالى عن الـ ERGONAMICS

الموضوع من هنا

اتمنى يعجبك


----------



## HSE Manager (1 مارس 2009)

تسلم يالغالي

وننتظر مواضيع اخرى


----------

